# Molly update!



## DarbyT (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi again guys! Molly has got the silliest milk going. The PH is BACK DOWN at 6.2, but her calcium is like down at 150! I feel like we'll never get this baby out! I stayed up all night with her and she starts into the first stage, then the sun comes up, and she quits! I'm starting to wonder if she even wants it out! Thanks for all your help




I just thought I'd keep y'all posted!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the Nutty Nursery



We have had a few girls do exactly the same thing here this year, who knows what has gotten into them





Sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling


----------



##  (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds like she's doing just fine.

I want to suggest to you that you keep all your comments posted on the one thread, so we can easily review what's happened and what changes she is going through. It will make it easier than having multiple threads for the same girl. Thanks!

And we appreciate you keeping us posted!!


----------



## DarbyT (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh haha! Oops! Sorry about that! I'm still trying to figure this forum out! Thanks for telling me


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2013)

No problem! It's just really helpful for us to be able to go back and see the changes in the same thread, so we can follow her progress while we're writing and looking! Other than that, we're an easy group to get along with, and love having new people and momma's to meet!!

Can you post a couple of more pictures of her? Full on side view at her level, and one from the back looking down her sides at her level. We want to see how baby is riding which will help us "get a handle" on how things are moving along.

So happy you have joined us here. Read some of our posted threads for more information, Our goal is to get baby safely to the ground, so any questions you may have are welcomed. And we just LOVE pictures!!!


----------



## DarbyT (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah sure! I'll post them on the original thread


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks. We can now stick to your original thread and let thisone close down.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 14, 2013)

oops...wrong thread


----------

